# Colt Revolver needs reblued



## bpd214 (Dec 26, 2013)

I have a Colt Trooper MK111 357 Mag that spent two days in the bottom of a pond after being stolen from me. I was able to clean it up and get all the blue off the outside surface but don't want to disassemble it and try to reblue it myself. It was in great shape when it was taken and is in good shape now considering what it's been through. I'm  looking for someone in the middle  Ga area that can do a good bluing job at a reasonable price.Since it want be collectors quality anymore I'm not sure what type finish I want. Any suggestions?


----------



## killitgrillit (Dec 26, 2013)

I know bullseye bluing in Columbus does excellent work if you can find anyone around ya.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 27, 2013)

I've had 7 guns done by bullseye, nice work.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Dec 27, 2013)

Send it back to Colt. Had them do one for me.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 27, 2013)

*Colt cost?*

What does Colt charge for rebluing a full-sized revolver?
Something like $300?

But a factory refinish job, especially done for a documented reason not related to heavy use and lots of shooting, should have less of an impact on the gun's value than a Joe Blow unknown gunsmith's reblue job.


----------



## bpd214 (Dec 27, 2013)

I checked with Colt, and they are no longer doing refinishing.


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 27, 2013)

Accurate Plating & Weaponry in Cogan, AL.


----------



## bpd214 (Dec 28, 2013)

It has been mentioned to me about getting it parkerized. I don't think i've ever seen a revolver parkerized. Im pretty sure it can be done though. Just don't know. I tried calling bullseye in Columbus yesterday but couldn't get through.


----------



## Woodscrew (Dec 28, 2013)

Try Oakridge Custom Finishing in Warner Robins.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Jan 1, 2014)

I would go with Ceracoat.   Try calling T&F in Thomasville.


----------



## kracker (Jan 2, 2014)

cmshoot said:


> Accurate Plating & Weaponry in Cogan, AL.


This....


----------

